#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Regras!

## Fernando

Bom amigos, foi criado hoje o fórum de falhas de segurança, nomeado: Exploits e Correções;

Pois bem, deixemos claro que o objetivo do fórum não é divulgação de exploits, e sim dos patches para os tais, -e discussões a nível educativo do assunto- portanto segue-se algumas principais advertências referentes ao Fórum:


1) Sempre que postada uma falha de segurança -com exploit- deverá também ser postada a correção. *CASO CONTRÁRIO O TOPICO SERÁ FECHADO.

2) Não será permitido divulgação de técnicas de invasão regadas à malícia pelo fórum, uma vez que o objetivo principal é a prevenção de tal.

3) Qualquer dúvida fale com os moderadores do tópico ou diretamente com os admins ou comigo -> [email protected]


Grato.

----------


## estanisgeyer

Ótima iniciativa Psy, meus parabéns...
Vou dar uma sugestão... Deveria ser criada um alerta através de e-mail das falhas e correções de segurança.

Att.

----------


## Fernando

Boa ideia cara, vamos analizar por aqui ;]

----------


## MarcusMaciel

assim que eu conseguir uma maquina nova pra underlinux a gente ve isso okz  :Smile: )

----------


## nafre

O que eu acho que deve ser feito é uma equipe ou alguem que possa traduzir tutorias ou anuncios de bugs divulgados na bugtraq.

vlw :roll: 

é só uma dica eu nao entendo uito de ingles mais quem sabe tem alguem aqui que manja  :Smile:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Se eu descubro uma falha de seguranca, nao posso divulga-la, com o intuito de se desenvolver uma correcao?

----------


## osmousf

Maneiro a idéia do fórum de falhas e exploits, achei 10 a ideia, isso vai economizar um pouco de horas na net procurando em stes de segurança sobre falhas e soluções adotadas para sanar as mesmas.
Isso so vem a enriquerecer o site, parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fernando

;] 
Pode Von, pode ;]

----------


## Jim

Muito massa a idéia... se sempre que for descoberta uma falha de segurança conseguirmos postar aqui e enviar para todos os emails, poderemos nos ajudar não só na implantação dos servidores ou resolução de problemas, mais tb na prevenção de falhas e transtornos futuros... to dentro...

----------


## rowdy

Concordo tanto com *estanisgeyer*, quanto com *vonlinkerstain*. Pois seria realmente muito bom uma divulgacao semanal das principais falhas, classificadas por: *remote / local / DoS* (basico, mas pode impor mais). E as mesmas, ja viriam todas traduzidas, e com sua respectiva correcao(opcionalmente, pois nem sempre temos um metodo viavel para todos, por ter um servidor em producao, etc.) 

Ai entra o que o nosso amigo *nafre* mencionou, seria muito bom uma equipe para o mesmo, acho que ficaria sobrecarregado esta tarefa para apenas uma pessoa. Se quiser ajuda com links uteis, eu tenho varios, e posso ate ajudar nessa `bugs reports`, seria uma qualidade a mais para nosso portal. 

Tenham um bom dia, estou aqui para qualquer coisa!  :Smile:

----------


## Hoodwinked

A minha opiniao sobre a etiqueta eh o slogan do meu website:

The only way to stop a Hacker is thinking like a Hacker. 
(a unica maneira de parar um hacker eh pensando como um hacker)

Se em um topico dito "de seguranca" voce censura a verdade nua e crua (Nelson Rodrigues) de como exploracoes das falhas de seguranca acontecem. Entao eh melhor abandonar o linux e toda a filosofia do Codigo Livre voltar a usar o OS dos teletubes, sistema esse que insiste em esconder como as coisas funcionam.

O campo de seguranca eh um mundo fascinante. Eu tenho 35 anos e meu primeiro computador foi um TK90x, dai sao quase 20anos "no ramo". Acho que cada ano que passa aparecem mais falhas e sao cada vez mais faceis de serem exploradas. Devido a complexidade dos sistemas atuais, raramente os programadores tem tempo para a dificil missao debugarem corretamente seus sistemas, lidando muitas vezes, com um curto prazo de tempo para entregarem os softwares.

Sendo a seguranca um aspecto fascinante, mais cedo ou mais tarde aqueles que possuem a indole encontraram o caminho. O caminho certo ou o errado. Se censuramos e esconder-mos como realmente funciona a seguranca, corremos o serio risco de que jovens, que no inicio eram soh curiosidade, se tornarem delinguentes de verdade.

Se por outro lado apoiarmos esse jovens, podemos fazer deles verdadeiros profissionais com etica que estaram lado a lado com os administradores ajudando a solucionar as falhas.

O Brasil estah alguns anos atraz tecnologicamente com relacao aos paises de primeiro mundo no campo de penetration testing. Apesar de eu ter resolvido morar no exterior carrego o meu pais de origem no coracao. Por isso o meu primeiro livro sera inteiramente em portugues.

Cada um na sua area de atuacao, dentro da area de seguranca existe ainda varias vertentes. Os que sao especializados em firewall, em PKI, em Forenstics, etc.
Sao tecnicas completamente diferentes. Imagine a seguranca como um jogo de futebol. A tecnica do atacante eh diferente, do meio de campo, da zaga, etc.

Para aqueles que quiserem ser penetration testers.
Aqui um link com os salarios base aqui na Inglaterra.

Penetration Tester Jobs, Average Salary for Penetration Tester Jobs

em media £35.000 libras por ano, em media 140.000 reais por ano.

Claro se os moderadores quiserem eu paro de postar. Bastando me notificar.

[]s

----------

